# HDMI/DIGI-FP Connection (minidsp)



## broncosaurs (May 31, 2013)

I have a Asus N10J laptop computer I would like to use REW with. The Asus has the normal stereo output but also has a HDMI output. Is there a way to get the digital audio out of the computer's HDMI into the MiniDSP DIGI-FP interface? I would like to keep from converting the audio from digital to analog to digital to analog and bring digital audio directly into the DSP.

DIGI-FP Data
http://www.minidsp.com/images/documents/Product%20Brief%20-%20DIGI-FP.pdf

N10J
http://www.asus.com/Notebooks_Ultrabooks/N10J/#specifications

Thanks Brad


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

- Google *HDMI to AES-EBU converter* for purchasable solutions .

- Better yet, ask miniDSP to include HDMI input into their next generation products .

:sn:


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Here is a converter that appears would do the job.


----------

